
Ask HN: How do you do QA at your startup? - sua_3000
I&#x27;m an entry-level software eng. and I need to build our QA Process for both a B2B web application and and consumer web application.<p>We use a full-javascript stack on mySql. We also have to ensure a robust data integrity (ie. the data we report in our apps are accurate) since much of our functionality is fueled by large amounts of data.
======
lollipop25
Code level: Unit tests, peer-reviews.

Integration: Automated UI testing.

Functional: Humans, lots of them.

Startups usually have very small teams. Take advantage of tools that do stuff
for you. Also, having other members of the team take part in testing is a
means to get to know the team better and learn something new.

------
allthingsapi
For external purposes - use stackoverflow For internal purposes - you may need
to deploy your own - phpBB used to be popular a few years back
[https://www.phpbb.com/](https://www.phpbb.com/)

------
anthony_franco
What's your technology stack? What will you QA exactly?

